# Anyone Know About This Poljot?



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Technically this post is a follow-up to my previous one titled 'Identifying a specific Poljot'. The details here refer to the same watch (I am trying to see if available for an Estonian colleague)

I'm now told this - that the model is certainly 2415, there's no date, it is automatic, and it is actually from 60's - for sure these were produced 1967 ...

Model's nickname is "Orbita" (note - this could be a 'real' name, not nickname)

What I'm after (if anyone can help) is.......

1. Is this model familiar to anyone?

2. Is it still obtainable? Roy - any ideas?

A rough idea of what the watch looks like can be seen in my previous post:

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...indpost&p=24579

(Re point 2 - please don't post links to other watch dealers / sites - as per Roy's forum rules - thanks)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am pretty sure that I have seen this watch with Sekonda on the dial.

It is no longer available. I do know that I may have some somewhere in pieces but that does not really help you.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks Roy

I think I have just ID'd it though!

I found this via a Google search - it looks like the watch is a 1962 Orbit (not Orbit*a*...)

*"POLJOT" WATCH FACTORY & SPACE*

On April 12th 1961 Yuri Gagarin became the first man performing a space flight. While in space, the cosmonaut was wearing a "Shturmanskie" watch, manufactured at the First Moscow Watch Factory. Later this flight was celebrated by the release of several models with "space" names: *in 1962 - "Orbit" 2415*, in 1963 - "Cosmos" 2416. From 1964 the watches of the First Moscow Factory have been marked by a trademark "ПОЛЕТ" and "POLJOT", which in translation from Russian means "flight".


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You only see these once in a blue moon. If I do find one I'll tell you but don't hold your breath.

I would have thought it would be easier to find in The Baltic States or Eastern Europe.

Thats where I find most of my old dears














.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

> You only see these once in a blue moon. If I do find one I'll tell you but don't hold your breath.


Thanks Ian



> I would have thought it would be easier to find in The Baltic States or Eastern Europe.


I'd probably agree - at least knowing the exact name/model now helps!


----------

